# betsie river



## salmonguy10

how is the water level doing?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Its not bad right now, was super high a few weeks ago. If the current level holds on, it should help alot this year. The normal holes will be nice and deep. And of course FULL OF FISH. Tight lines all


----------



## salmonguy10

If anyone is willing or driving by and just stop by, I would like to see what the mouth looks like..thanks


----------



## fishman210

It doesn't look like a putting green, like it did last year! No sand traps for the ones who don't play by the rules! THANK YOU MOTHER NATURE. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmonguy10

fishman210 said:


> It doesn't look like a putting green, like it did last year! No sand traps for the ones who don't play by the rules! THANK YOU MOTHER NATURE.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Good I'm so glad to hear that!!!!


----------



## Frogpoopin

was by there yesterday.... looks good very good. .....its time


----------



## salmonguy10

Im expecting a very big run of kings this year..4 Years ago was the strongest run I have ever experienced..now I'm hoping everything works out!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Talked to a couple people that live there and its looking like the river is in the best shape it has been in a few years. Nice pools with some depth and the riffles and runs are alot better this year. Thank GOD there is no sand bar, it had a horrid effect on the early run fish i like bobbin for..lol

Tight lines all


----------



## ausable_steelhead

All that rain a couple months ago was great for the whole state. Most rivers are probably low right now, but they're flowin' alright for the heat and drier conditions the last month. As long as skams are still biting, conditions can't be too bad...


----------



## Steelheadfred

salmonguy10 said:


> Im expecting a very big run of kings this year..4 Years ago was the strongest run I have ever experienced..now I'm hoping everything works out!



The guys in the lake are at least 50% down so far, it's still early, but I'd expect less fish, but bigger fish in all the tribs this fall.


It's still early, but indicators are not strong from the charter and lake fleets.


----------



## salmonguy10

it is still early by a bit. at least the river is in better condition that's a big boost


----------



## Quack Addict

salmonguy10 said:


> Im expecting a very big run of kings this year..


You may want to consider taking up crow hunting. If the salmon numbers disappoint (as has been the case out in the lake up & down the coast), at least you won't go hungry...


----------



## Mr Burgundy

It wasnt horrible last year and we had no rain as well as the mouth was clogged with sand. I still have high hopes for this year


----------



## salmonguy10

I'm with ya..I've heard alot of good things so far


----------



## Waz_51

I'll be up there around mid to late September for my annual weekend of chasing kings on that beautiful river! Honestly, there is almost no other place I'd rather chase them than there, it is definitely my favorite river...I really appreciate you guys who take the time to update us on the conditions, if anybody has some pics of her in all of her current glory, that would be welcomed as well!


----------



## snookman

:SHOCKED:Great news about water levels my squid are getting nervous no matter how many salmon are coming ! Thanks for reports!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I need to tie some more up. I lost a ton of them out at the mouth last year. Soooo much cheaper to make your own, plus its more fun to catch them on the stuff you make vs buy.

Burgundy


----------



## salmonguy10

it feels so much better catching a fish on the fly that you tied vs the one you bought


----------



## salmo'dog

She's in the best shape I've seen her in 10 years! Those who frequently wade in stretches below the US31 bridge use caution as there are more holes now and deeper ta' boot! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jerrob

........................and boot being the key word here.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Hopefully those holes will be filled when i come up to fish. Lookin forward to fishing with you again Zack. I may need to rap with ya about a custom rod

Ron


----------



## salmonguy10

salmo'dog said:


> She's in the best shape I've seen her in 10 years! Those who frequently wade in stretches below the US31 bridge use caution as there are more holes now and deeper ta' boot!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


woohoooo!!!!!!!!!
hopefully it stays that way


----------



## snookman

So true! Fun either way more fun on home made !


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I will be fishin this bad boy next week. Hope to find an early run king or 2 but my hopes are not high. Gonna try the deeper holes, will report when i get back


Burgundy


----------



## salmonguy10

any reports yet of early kings?


----------



## llpof

Picked up one at the mouth in the dark, was using my Polish fly rod. You could see the wake on the moonlight. It was special. Didn't use any float.


----------



## salmonguy10

is the mouth still in good condition- no sand showing?


----------



## diztortion

llpof said:


> Picked up one at the mouth in the dark, was using my Polish fly rod. You could see the wake on the moonlight. It was special. Didn't use any float.


That's my favorite technique.. :lol:


----------



## droptine989

Floated from the vacation campground to the next campground saw atleast 50

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JerryBoy1984

droptine989 said:


> Floated from the vacation campground to the next campground saw atleast 50
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Which is the campground at 31...the vacation or the next?


----------



## luv2havemoartime

See google maps. Vacation to Hanmers would be my guess.


----------



## Fishslayer5789

droptine989 said:


> Floated from the vacation campground to the next campground saw atleast 50
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah, there were quite a few that were jumping Homestead 8 days ago when the water turned over for a bit.


----------



## boppa

Fished last Wednesday down several bends - water temp 60 degrees, saw no fish. IMO river level is quite low compared to past years.


----------



## droptine989

Agree with that. I could see bottom in holes I couldn't 2 years ago

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Checked the river out this past week and it was in amazing shape. Checked out a few of my fav holes and they looked great. A few looked really deep and had a good flow to them. The mouth looked in great shape too. Im really looking forward to this year, it should be a great one. Now for the fishing, fished a few deeper holes. Saw a few here and there but nothing was holding. I managed to roll a couple of fish in one of the deeper holes but never set the hook. I did get up early a few morns while i was there and did see some fish going over the dam. One morn (after it rained the night before) i did count around 100 that went over. I even saw a few steelies, cant wait... Tight lines


----------



## Fishslayer5789

Mr Burgundy said:


> Checked the river out this past week and it was in amazing shape. Checked out a few of my fav holes and they looked great. A few looked really deep and had a good flow to them. The mouth looked in great shape too. Im really looking forward to this year, it should be a great one. Now for the fishing, fished a few deeper holes. Saw a few here and there but nothing was holding. I managed to roll a couple of fish in one of the deeper holes but never set the hook. I did get up early a few morns while i was there and did see some fish going over the dam. One morn (after it rained the night before) i did count around 100 that went over. I even saw a few steelies, cant wait... Tight lines


Sounds about right. It sounds like it might be worth checking a few holes on the upper river. There are at least a couple dozen holes below the dam and the mouth where the fish hold pretty well when they first get in the river. I floated it in my kayak a few years back and was pretty amazed.


----------



## jimmyhimself29

Checked it out today, all was looking good


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Ive got a few good holes down stream that are on private property that hold fish but i didnt have my waders with me so i was mostly wet wadding. Boy was that water cold lol. I cant wait till the end of this month, it couldnt come soon enough


----------



## JerryBoy1984

any new reports on the fish numbers in the Betsie...thinking about floating from the 2nd river road access this weekend.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Nah, not much going on. There are fish there just very small #s of them. If i were you i would hit the little man. It has better #s right now and maybe even do some recon on other streams. All the rivers up that way have a few here and there ya just gotta know the river and the holes. Have fun, i will be fishing it again in a few weeks...... HERE FISHY FISHY

Burgundy


----------



## JerryBoy1984

Mr Burgundy said:


> Nah, not much going on. There are fish there just very small #s of them. If i were you i would hit the little man. It has better #s right now and maybe even do some recon on other streams. All the rivers up that way have a few here and there ya just gotta know the river and the holes. Have fun, i will be fishing it again in a few weeks...... HERE FISHY FISHY
> 
> Burgundy



Yeah I fished the Little Man last Wednesday and went 0 for 7 on streamers....was wanting to float, but might have to go back to the Lil Man just because it has the most fish.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

U can hit the betsie, if ya know the river really well and have access to some of the lower holes you might be able to wrangle a fish up. Its deep this year so if your planning on wadding be very carefull as most of the normal holes are a good foot to 2 feet deeper due to alot of rain and runoff this year. Good luck and shoot me a pm on what ya find.

Burgundy


----------



## tannhd

Can you guess where I am?????


----------



## Treven

tannhd said:


> Can you guess where I am?????


"Kang?" Are you from Ohio?


----------



## tannhd

Dirtywater said:


> What do I win?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's a terrible answer. You get nothing. 



Treven said:


> "Kang?" Are you from Ohio?


Kangs, Bro. It says where Im from on my little info doo dad menu thingy to the right of my name. 

Kangs.


----------



## llpof

tannhd said:


> Can you guess where I am?????


Behind the Shell station?


----------



## FishKilla419

I'm my camping spot a month early.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Waz_51

FishKilla419 said:


> I'm my camping spot a month early.
> 
> Here fishy fishy..


Lol, are you gunna be up there this year or do you think the baby will be here by then?

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Looks like vac trail park right around camp site 40 or 41..lol how close am I


----------



## luckyshorts

Walked a bit of the river today. Saw zero


----------



## Frogpoopin

:lol::lol::lol:


Treven said:


> "Kang?" Are you from Ohio?


----------



## diztortion

Treven said:


> "Kang?" Are you from Ohio?


Yes


----------



## tannhd

Mr Burgundy said:


> Looks like vac trail park right around camp site 40 or 41..lol how close am I


Winner:woohoo1:


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Thats right...lol fished the river yesterday and couldnt belive how many bobber downs i had. Took my limit in just about an hour, oh did i mention im a liar lol. Sorry guys couldnt resist, it shouldnt be very long though

Burgundy


----------



## salmonguy10

going up the end of this month


----------



## Benzie Rover

Mr Burgundy said:


> Looks like vac trail park right around camp site 40 or 41..lol how close am I


 
The willow in the background is the dead give away.


----------



## Benzie Rover

I am not here to rain on any parades or tell anyone what to do, but I given this low #s coming up river this fall compared to most years I wanted to just put this out there for all those chasing these early pods - Most of you know, but for those that do not, *the Betsie salmon runs are 100% naturally reproduced* with NO stocking support. Never has been. Most years there are plenty of adults to put plenty of eggs in the gravel, plenty of eggs in the buckets/bags of bait fishers (which I am) and plenty to go into the cans at cleaning stations - in other words, no problems. BUT maybe not this year!? In case you have not been out of frankfort of fished this part of the coast, there are simply NOT many kings out there compared to most other years. Sure there are some big-uns, but #s on the graph and #s in the boat boxes are way, way down. Chat with the charter captains if you need to. 

Early fish are already running. If you care about this fishery, please don't whack every single fat hen you can. Take enough for your needs but try not to take more. We need as many spawners as we can this year. This counts ABOVE and BELOW the dam. Chinook can and do spawn successfully all through the Betsie, where ever they can dig up some gravel. In my opinion, this is NOT the year to be roping 3 pigs. Let the big girls go. Many males will compete for 1 female, so if you need 3, keep some bucks! 

I'd like to see at least some acknowledgement of this issue from the DNR, but that is not likely, so it's likely just up to sportsman. Please consider limiting your kill of adult females on the Betsie this fall to just what you need and do not fill the freezer with skeins for winter or whatever like many dudes do every year. And of course keep Justin and the other COs on speed dial to help discourage the yellow rodders and rest of the hethens from raping the redds, although most of us already do that.


----------



## UBDSLO1

Benzie Rover said:


> I am not here to rain on any parades or tell anyone what to do, but I given this low #s coming up river this fall compared to most years I wanted to just put this out there for all those chasing these early pods - Most of you know, but for those that do not, *the Betsie salmon runs are 100% naturally reproduced* with NO stocking support. Never has been. Most years there are plenty of adults to put plenty of eggs in the gravel, plenty of eggs in the buckets/bags of bait fishers (which I am) and plenty to go into the cans at cleaning stations - in other words, no problems. BUT maybe not this year!? In case you have not been out of frankfort of fished this part of the coast, there are simply NOT many kings out there compared to most other years. Sure there are some big-uns, but #s on the graph and #s in the boat boxes are way, way down. Chat with the charter captains if you need to.
> 
> Early fish are already running. If you care about this fishery, please don't whack every single fat hen you can. Take enough for your needs but try not to take more. We need as many spawners as we can this year. This counts ABOVE and BELOW the dam. Chinook can and do spawn successfully all through the Betsie, where ever they can dig up some gravel. In my opinion, this is NOT the year to be roping 3 pigs. Let the big girls go. Many males will compete for 1 female, so if you need 3, keep some bucks!
> 
> I'd like to see at least some acknowledgement of this issue from the DNR, but that is not likely, so it's likely just up to sportsman. Please consider limiting your kill of adult females on the Betsie this fall to just what you need and do not fill the freezer with skeins for winter or whatever like many dudes do every year. And of course keep Justin and the other COs on speed dial to help discourage the yellow rodders and rest of the hethens from raping the redds, although most of us already do that.


Funny, I was thinking the exact same thing! Well said Benzie Rover!


----------



## Cwick925

Benzie Rover said:


> I am not here to rain on any parades or tell anyone what to do, but I given this low #s coming up river this fall compared to most years I wanted to just put this out there for all those chasing these early pods - Most of you know, but for those that do not, *the Betsie salmon runs are 100% naturally reproduced* with NO stocking support. Never has been. Most years there are plenty of adults to put plenty of eggs in the gravel, plenty of eggs in the buckets/bags of bait fishers (which I am) and plenty to go into the cans at cleaning stations - in other words, no problems. BUT maybe not this year!? In case you have not been out of frankfort of fished this part of the coast, there are simply NOT many kings out there compared to most other years. Sure there are some big-uns, but #s on the graph and #s in the boat boxes are way, way down. Chat with the charter captains if you need to.
> 
> Early fish are already running. If you care about this fishery, please don't whack every single fat hen you can. Take enough for your needs but try not to take more. We need as many spawners as we can this year. This counts ABOVE and BELOW the dam. Chinook can and do spawn successfully all through the Betsie, where ever they can dig up some gravel. In my opinion, this is NOT the year to be roping 3 pigs. Let the big girls go. Many males will compete for 1 female, so if you need 3, keep some bucks!
> 
> I'd like to see at least some acknowledgement of this issue from the DNR, but that is not likely, so it's likely just up to sportsman. Please consider limiting your kill of adult females on the Betsie this fall to just what you need and do not fill the freezer with skeins for winter or whatever like many dudes do every year. And of course keep Justin and the other COs on speed dial to help discourage the yellow rodders and rest of the hethens from raping the redds, although most of us already do that.


100% agree.. I dont use the eggs so i try my best to not take any females. 

Watched too many people walk up and snag one bedding on some gravel and throw it on a stringer...


----------



## wissnerd

First time poster here. Long time stream Fisherman for brookies and browns, but have never attempted the adventure of seeking the mighty kings you all love. I'm about to head to the Betsie area on a family vacation next week, 13th -16th and plan to sneak away to hit the river once or twice. I've attempted to educate myself on with what and where I'll wet my line, but do have a few unanswered questions.

It sounds like floating egg sacks is the preferred method? Even for these early kings? Is there anywhere a novice can find tied egg sacks (fresh) if he isn't equipped ahead of time? Are there any other lures or methods one could suggest that might give a guy like me some action during this time? I'll be using a spinning rod.

I appreciate any advice. Sure looks like a blast!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## luv2havemoartime

Trout King said:


> It wasn't THIS popular until the internet blew it up. On the other hand there has always been decent crowds in popular easy access spots.


Not true at all. I saw this river shoulder to shoulder in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## salmo'dog

luv2havemoartime said:


> Not true at all. I saw this river shoulder to shoulder in the 70's and 80's.


As stated...the dam to US31 has always been "elbow to elbow". Sure there are boats below there but in the 70's and 80's the lower was far from elbow to elbow. Whether you agree or not, the Internet has fed the trolls for years and has increased pressure in many tributaries and lakes. We are all impacted by it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmonguy10

salmo'dog said:


> As stated...the dam to US31 has always been "elbow to elbow". Sure there are boats below there but in the 70's and 80's the lower was far from elbow to elbow. Whether you agree or not, the Internet has fed the trolls for years and has increased pressure in many tributaries and lakes. We are all impacted by it.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


agreed!


----------



## johnnie555

salmo'dog said:


> As stated...the dam to US31 has always been "elbow to elbow". Sure there are boats below there but in the 70's and 80's the lower was far from elbow to elbow. Whether you agree or not, the Internet has fed the trolls for years and has increased pressure in many tributaries and lakes. We are all impacted by it.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Couldn't agree more!!!! Just look at how many more "out of staters" you see these days compared to even 20 yrs ago! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA

In order to beat crowds on that river ya gotta fish the early run and get your kicks in while the semi-solitude lasts. The few years I've fished it there has been some massive crowds from the dam down to 31 and it usually starts about the 3rd week in August. Even on a weekday during the peak it's tough to find any hole open down from the dam unless you get there an hour before the bars close. The one thing I like about ol' bêtsie is the number of fish may not be gangbusters real early in the run like the LM but they are more willing to bite than the LM fish. Usually fewer snaggers on the betsie early in the run, too.


----------



## steeler

The pressure on the Betsie has gotten ridiculous.... its as if they are chartering busses and drop off fishermen....


----------



## Waz_51

Come on guys, let's not ruin this thread...its a great place to share tips and knowledge on one of Michigan's finest fisheries!

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## toto

I have fished the Betsie and the Platte for years, and they both have had lots of people fishing it, it does seem more so than maybe 20 years ago, but there was elbow to elbow back 30 years ago too. I can remember when the Platte River closed to fishing below the lower weir from Labor Day until the 1st of November. On the 30th of October at Midnite, it was elbow to elbow with guys/gals fishing for steel. Even way back then we used to rent a cabin on Little Platte Lake and there were always guys from Indiana and Ohio renting cabins there as well. You should have seen the fish they were cleaning at the cleaning station at the cabins, yuck Just saying, things aren't as different as you may think. Little worse now, probably, but there was plenty of fishermen then too.


----------



## BUCK6060

Hey everyone!! I have only been on this site for a short time, but I've already learned a lot. I was last UP NORTH 6 years ago. I was there the last week of September as I will be this year. I only know two or three access sites on the Betsie. My question is how far do you have to walk/wade below the dam to the next holding pool? I'm 67 and not as agile as I used to be, so long up current wades are out of the question. Also, are there any access points on the South side of the river? Maybe someone can show me where I can get an accurate road map of Benzie County. I'd really appreciate any info you veterans/fishingaddicts care to give me. By the way let me say that if I didn't live in Columbus I'd be a true Michigander!

BUCK6060 (RAY)


----------



## vano397

It is pretty easy hiking for quite a ways down stream. There will be 10-15 good spots to fish before you even have to get off the trail.

On another note, how do you all think the pressure will change when the boardman is opened up??? I always figured the Betsie got piled on because it was accessible for down staters, but also the closest thing to TC. Not saying I agree/ or disagree with opening the boardman, but curious how many people would rather fish there, or close to home...


----------



## Mr Burgundy

The bordman has a fish gathering weir. To my knowledge they are not pulling it out. After they put the grates in the fish can not go very far. The boardman also doesnt get a really good early run of fish(salmon). In my opinion ( and its just my opinion) I dont think opening it up is gonna help the salmon run. Like I said its just my opinion


----------



## salmonguy10

Waz_51 said:


> Come on guys, let's not ruin this thread...its a great place to share tips and knowledge on one of Michigan's finest fisheries!
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


took the words right outta my mouth


----------



## esordi

Will be fishing with my 10 year old son next weekend. What's the water like? Can we access spots by foot. Just wondering if the water is way up.


----------



## scoot

Sssslow. Fish around but zooming and not holding and therefore not biting. Tiny fly guys are hitting fish if thats your thing. Water is up from usual at this time of year. Nearly got wet at a few spots I used to cross at.


----------



## luckyshorts

slow is right. There are a lot of people out there for the amount of fish. saw very few fish. had 1 legit bite, and didnt land em.


----------



## Jones

scoot said:


> Sssslow. Fish around but zooming and not holding and therefore not biting. Tiny fly guys are hitting fish if thats your thing. Water is up from usual at this time of year. Nearly got wet at a few spots I used to cross at.


Are you suggesting that those kings aren't actively feeding on size 12 caddis? Heresy!


----------



## Jones

I just noticed that this post has over 11,000 views. That is freakin insane. I remember when a popular post on here was 500, guess the times they are a changin'.


----------



## troutguy26

And they wonder why the rivers are packed...


----------



## salmonguy10

troutguy26 said:


> And they wonder why the rivers are packed...



I agree..I want my own thread taken down..all I asked was one question..I did not want all this publicity..I hate it


----------



## Waz_51

It really doesn't matter, there will be more that take this one's place


----------



## pjd

Is there any fish?


----------



## deathroe

Treven said:


> "Kang?" Are you from Ohio?


Funny just at the end of the post a MI guy calls it a "Kang":lol:



FishKilla419 FishKilla419 is online now 

Charter Member




Join Date: Feb 2008

Location: Clio Mi

Posts: 1,710 





Default 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The hd videos we shot are killer. Wish I could post them.
I caught a 12ish pounder that was yellow like it was oct. Yuck. Jeff caught one that was missing chunks. Jeffs big one was 22# after being bled out completely.
My new fishing partner is supposed to be arriving the 2nd week of sept. These are my only 2 days to fish until the kangs are long gone. I've had an average of 14 days of kings for the last 6 years. So it's going to b tough. I really had to make this trip count.
Stay tuned for part 2.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Tron322

Quack Addict said:


> You may want to consider taking up crow hunting. If the salmon numbers disappoint (as has been the case out in the lake up & down the coast), at least you won't go hungry...


 
Nah, I will trade a handful of 20 to maybe 30 lb+ kings than the numerous 10 to 15 lb kings I have grown used to, last year I just used my trout gear, the ones I found in a Manistee trib were all 10 lbs or under.


----------



## Tron322

troutguy26 said:


> And they wonder why the rivers are packed...


Just tradition is a big part I think, a guy travels here and has a good time, and keep comings back with more people, then it grows exponentially when those newbies bring their friends and family. 

but posting here does not help.

Lucky for me all of my favorite streams are unmentionables, but they all get packed, one I am going to fish hopefully this week was shown to me by my uncle, I showed a friend, and my GF, my friend showed others in the end because my Uncle took me fishing 10 other fisherman now fish that stream.

fortunately for you guys I prefer these unmentionables, I drive past your spots to get to them, good luck!


----------



## Trout King

TJD said:


> :lol:


Lol...good one. So you can dig back 4 yrs. Quit hurting my feelings. I am going to go cry now. Wait...I still don't see many people lol.


----------



## bishs

Any fishing advice for the river would be appreciated. My son and I will be staying at a cabin in Thompsonville. We will be renting a canoe from them and float fishing. My brother and I did this many years ago and caught quite a few small trout casting spinners. My son is 11 years old, and would love this. If I thought the river had a lot of kings in it, and he could catch one, I would try. Any advice, to give on catching trout, ect appreciated. I lived in Beulah the summer of 1981, and fished the platte and Betsie often. I never had much success on Chinook or Coho in the river, just small rainbow and browns. The Platte would be an option also, we could wade it in sneakers, and fly fish. I may attach floating line to his rod, and make a make shift fly rod set up. We purchased a 2-day stay in a cabin at a MDA benefit auction last year. Thought it would be a good time to use it


----------



## Waz_51

When are you going up Bishs?


----------



## bishs

This Thursday and Friday.


----------



## TINGOOSE

bishs said:


> Any fishing advice for the river would be appreciated. My son and I will be staying at a cabin in Thompsonville. We will be renting a canoe from them and float fishing. My brother and I did this many years ago and caught quite a few small trout casting spinners. My son is 11 years old, and would love this. If I thought the river had a lot of kings in it, and he could catch one, I would try. Any advice, to give on catching trout, ect appreciated. I lived in Beulah the summer of 1981, and fished the platte and Betsie often. I never had much success on Chinook or Coho in the river, just small rainbow and browns. The Platte would be an option also, we could wade it in sneakers, and fly fish. I may attach floating line to his rod, and make a make shift fly rod set up. We purchased a 2-day stay in a cabin at a MDA benefit auction last year. Thought it would be a good time to use it


Our cabin is in Thompsonville and I have been trout fishing those rivers for many years. The chromers will be in the Betzie thick soon. I have caught tons of trout off of the platte. Last weekend I made the trip from goose rd down and managed 5 with 2 that were 15" and 1 was 17.5 there are some good holesin there. Don't let the heat fool ya there are fish to be caught!


----------



## Waz_51

Bishs, I cant help ya with trout but if you want some advice for salmon on the Betsie, shoot me a PM...one thing I can say is that bringing a canoe will put you ahead of the competition!


----------



## Pier Pressure

bishs said:


> The Platte would be an option also, we could wade it in sneakers, and *fly fish*. I may attach floating line to his rod, and make a make shift *fly rod* set up. We purchased a 2-day stay in a cabin at a MDA benefit auction last year. Thought it would be a good time to use it


Dude, be careful!!! One mention of fly fishing around this group and you're instantly labeled as a "flosser", aka "snagger".:16suspect:lol:


----------



## bishs

Ha, ha. Rookie not as nagger. I left home as soon as I graduated high school, 1981. Moved to Beulah took a job in TC machine shop. Nearly starved! Fished the Platte nearly everyday that summer. Put a fly real on my spinning rod and floated dry flies! Didn't spend much time with salmon, because of bow season. But never came close to mastering salmon from either river.


----------



## Trout King

Pier Pressure said:


> Dude, be careful!!! One mention of fly fishing around this group and you're instantly labeled as a "flosser", aka "snagger".:16suspect:lol:


Not if you are stripping streamers.


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Trout King said:


> Not if you are stripping streamers.


Comon bro, they crush my stonefly/micro egg rig like no other.


----------



## salmonguy10

dead drift homemade egg flys or float skein is the way to go!!!


----------



## salmonguy10

can't forget about egg sucking leeches too! lol


----------



## DoubleJay

salmonguy10 said:


> dead drift homemade egg flys or float skein is the way to go!!!


Gotta be on board with that, now to find a fresh batch of fish that haven't been stomped on yet! Big push of new fish into the Betsie this afternoon, but by the time they got to me (200 yds down from dam) they were pretty spooky. Cool to be out there literally in the middle of them though.....

Jay


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Fresh pod is good news. To bad im not there till next week


----------



## Waz_51

Mr Burgundy said:


> Fresh pod is good news. To bad im not there till next week


They're calling for some north wind late in the next week, you might be in luck! And you might have some company...


----------



## salmonguy10

Saw very few on the river today..heard from a few guys that there was good action due to the wind and rain but that all stopped around mid day..hoping for another push of fresh fish!!!:help:


----------



## mkydsm

I'm heading up to Frankfort today, I think I am going to try out the piers first, then up the river into the weekend. Is there anyplace I can buy Skien? Like at the bait shops? Or do they mainly sell spawn/sacs. Thanks..


----------



## FishKilla419

mkydsm said:


> I'm heading up to Frankfort today, I think I am going to try out the piers first, then up the river into the weekend. Is there anyplace I can buy Skien? Like at the bait shops? Or do they mainly sell spawn/sacs. Thanks..


Hit the fish cleaning station in the morning or evening. 

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## bfslezak

Anyone been fishing the mighty bets yet? Planning on heading up next Thurs-Sunday. Hoping we are not too early....Timing is everything!


----------



## CaptnPea

bfslezak said:


> Anyone been fishing the mighty bets yet? Planning on heading up next Thurs-Sunday. Hoping we are not too early....Timing is everything!


I'de wait a week or two... no fish there yet.


----------



## tom01mxz800

CaptnPea said:


> I'de wait a week or two... no fish there yet.


X2 the billboards aren't even up yet on 75

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## McDoogle3

I dont know about that, I bet the circus is in town.


----------



## tom01mxz800

I don't know I haven't seen any reports on here

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hemidan

Waz_51 said:


> I took my fair share of fish this weekend too but only kept a couple...the Betsie is a 100% natural reproduction river so I like to practice C&R cuz I like to think that I'm helping just a little in making sure that there are more fish for the following years...I'm in no way suggesting that anybody do the same and I hold no ill will towards those who keep their limit...it's an awesome fishery and I just hope that anybody who fishes it simply takes more trash out than they started with!
> 
> As far as tackle goes, it really depends on what you're using
> 
> For skein under a bobber, I run 30# braid down to a 17# floro leader with either a 2/0 Octopus hook or treble (depending on how light the bite is) and a heavy splitshot about 6-8" above the hook...an egg loop knot is a good idea so that your skein lasts longer...type of bobber doesn't really matter as I have caught them on a normal spring style but you must remove the spring and use surgical tubing to prevent break offs
> 
> When casting any sort of hardware, I simply run the 30# braid straight to the lure and attach it direct with a Palomar knot...I try to stay away from snap swivels as I have seen far too many fail!
> 
> Any other tactics will have to be given by someone else cuz this is all I do...I hope you guys have a great time and catch a bunch of fish!



Thanks for the help
















Runaway2 said:


> 15lb seaguar flouro main line 10 or 12 lb. maxima leader. We were running fresh skein and a bobber. So if you can get ur hands on some id do it. And stay away from the crowds if at all possible. The fish that are less spooked are more willing to bite. Good luck to you!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks for the input


----------



## mkydsm

Fished the wall on betsie lake until dark, then hit the peir until the storm rolled in.. Didn't even see anyone catch anything.. Saw plenty jumping around in the lake, guess I'll try the river tomorrow morning. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

